# Nominate Your Favourite RPG Podcasts of 2020!



## NotRussellCrowe (Nov 15, 2020)

Category: Talk
Podcast: Effekt Podcast
Why: They talk a lot about Year Zero Engine games (from Free League) + Symbaroum and often have guests, sometimes from Free League, sometimes contract writers, sometimes fans, to talk about Year Zero Games + Symbaroum. They offer homebrew items and ships (Coriolis and Alien) and factions and how to input them into the game.


----------



## Stobert (Nov 15, 2020)

Talk: The Dungeoncast 
They don’t have a website, but here’s their Twitter: https://twitter.com/thedungeoncast?s=21

Play: Are We Dead Yet?
_





						Are We Dead Yet Podcast — 1up Podcast Network
					

An actual play DnD Podcast to excite, thrill and captivate audiences the world over!




					1uppodcasts.com
				



_


----------



## Deuterium Ice (Nov 15, 2020)

Actual Play: Force Majeure 








						Force Majeure
					

An Actual Play Star Wars Podcast




					forcemajeurepod.com
				



Why: they're really having fun and it shows through in how their off the wall antics create new narratives and confounding their GM.


----------



## MaddamBeltaine (Nov 15, 2020)

<sorry, double post because my internet had a wobble halfway through>


----------



## MaddamBeltaine (Nov 15, 2020)

I would like to nominate The Hydian Way who are eligible for both categories:

Talk: Tales from the Hydian Way.

This show, which released weekly up to 300 episodes before finally going on indeterminate hiatus earlier this year, is a masterclass in how to run the Fantasy Flight Games Star Wars system. Each episode focused on an aspect of the game and did a deep-dive exploration that was both entertaining and accessible - be it how certain unusual character types can be brought into the story; to what ideas and plot hooks can be taken from the various films to expand your own games; to how to change the focus of your story to tackle certain themes and everything in between. No matter what you wanted to know there was an episode here that covered it.

Actual Play: Heroes of the Hydian Way

Each season takes one of the the three game lines in the FFG Star Wars system and shows off the published adventures in a gripping and engaging style. The third season has just started and it's going from strength to strength - the players are brilliant, the GM is inspiring and captivating, the characters are fantastic and the editing is superb. Funny, thrilling, tense, exciting... this is one of my favourite shows out there. Add to that the cast are just really good people too and it's the cherry on top.

Website: The Hydian Way


----------



## spezbaby1 (Nov 15, 2020)

I'd like to nominate

Talk:
Roleplay Rescue








						Roleplay Rescue’s Blog
					

Murmurings from beneath the beard




					roleplayrescue.com
				




Che has created a real community around trying to bring people back to the hobby. Great guests and wonderful conversations.

AP:
Tale of the Manticore





						Tale of the Manticore
					

An experiment in storytelling...




					taleofthemanticore.blogspot.com
				




A very interesting take on AP: solo gaming but with high production values and thoughtful choices.


----------



## Hobgablin (Nov 15, 2020)

Category: Actual Play
Not Another D&D Podcast








						NADDPOD
					






					www.naddpod.com
				



Why: this podcast has made me laugh and cry consistently throughout the years I have been listening to it. It is emotional and heartfelt, dumb and funny, and overall a beautiful story.


----------



## Morthrai_17 (Nov 15, 2020)

Talk: What Would The Smart Party Do

Consistently interesting and informative and retaining a light-hearted outlook at all times.


----------



## HolyCaGnolli (Nov 15, 2020)

Talk: Monsters and Multiclass
They take every crunchy thing about my favorite mechanic in 5e and never leave any stone unturned trying to find roleplaying reason and mechanical benefit to every combination of multiclassing. And on top of that, I learn a lot about monsters that I otherwise would never think about!


----------



## jessiwood (Nov 15, 2020)

Category:  Talk

Podcast: *Polyhedron* - Polyhedron Podcast — Metahedron Studios

Why: I've listened to Polyhedron for years and they put out steady and entertaining content about tabletop RPGs. They cover not just details of games themselves (like mechanics and setting) but discusses industry news and interviews with developers. They dedicate the time and funds to good equipment and editing, to make a clear presentation of entertainment, and occasionally side-track into ribbing each other and the sort of jokes that show they are friends. They've hosted panels at local conventions and always make it a point not to shy away from the enthusiastic 'let me tell you about my character' energy of the crowd, because they get that gaming is so personal to players. I like it because it's like sitting in the room with my friends talking about gaming, and I miss that a lot about 2020.


----------



## Morthrai_17 (Nov 15, 2020)

(Deleted due to the "one nomination per person" rule that I didn't read!  )


----------



## jacleg05 (Nov 15, 2020)

Talk: Ken & Robin Talk about Stuff

Two barely known game designers talking about gaming, films and food.


----------



## GameWyrd (Nov 15, 2020)

jacleg05 said:


> Talk: Ken & Robin Talk about Stuff
> 
> Two barely known game designers talking about gaming, films and food.



Seconded. Hopefully, this will help raise their profile.


----------



## Wall2200 (Nov 15, 2020)

Talk: monsters and multiclass
Website: Monsters & Multiclass

Three friends talking about D&D. Great discussions. Learned lots about the classes and how to DM monsters a lot better.


----------



## Corvid_Lenore (Nov 15, 2020)

Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10, and here's 2018. Who will take the crown for 2020?
> 
> View attachment 128542
> 
> ...



I nominate Very Random Encounters!

Type: AP

Site: vre.show

Their show is centered around using as much randomness as possible for story, character creation, villains, and much more. This was the first AP I listened to and their entire catalog is quality. It’s genuinely one of the most creative pieces of media I’ve seen at all!


----------



## Morrus (Nov 15, 2020)

Check your nominations and compare them to the rules, folks! Don't want you to waste your vote!


----------



## Davepaters (Nov 15, 2020)

Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10, and here's 2018. Who will take the crown for 2020?
> 
> View attachment 128542
> 
> ...



I nominate Orlanth Rex's Podcast Vexes for talk and for actual play How We Roll. Thanks.


----------



## Emmetation (Nov 15, 2020)

Category: Actual Play
Podcast: Questward
Why: Really enjoyable, well produced, and fun actual play podcast


----------



## BenTheFerg (Nov 15, 2020)

Talk: The Good Friends of Jackson Elias





						Blasphemous Tomes - The home of The Good Friends of Jackson Elias, a podcast about Call of Cthulhu, horror films and horror gaming in general
					

The home of The Good Friends of Jackson Elias, a podcast about Call of Cthulhu, horror films and horror gaming in general




					blasphemoustomes.com
				




Play: Red Moon Roleplaying








						Red Moon Roleplaying
					

We play tabletop roleplaying games set in dark worlds and turn it into a podcast. Our current campaign is "The Black Madonna" for KULT: Divinity Lost. New episode every Friday!




					www.redmoonroleplaying.com
				




Why? They are simply the best actual play podcast around blowing others out of the water. Very into the emphasis on role in roleplay.  Highly recommended!


----------



## BenTheFerg (Nov 15, 2020)

Can someone sponsor Ain't Slayed Nobody for Play? Love that one too!


----------



## Morrus (Nov 15, 2020)

A lot of non-valid noms here. No linkie, no nom! Check the instructions folks!


----------



## Morrus (Nov 15, 2020)

BenTheFerg said:


> Talk: The Good Friends of Jackson Elias
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They’re not eligible.


----------



## BenTheFerg (Nov 15, 2020)

Morrus said:


> They’re not eligible.



Boo!


----------



## BenTheFerg (Nov 15, 2020)

Morrus said:


> A lot of non-valid noms here. No linkie, no nom! Check the instructions folks!



Sorry. Done


----------



## BenTheFerg (Nov 15, 2020)

BenTheFerg said:


> Sorry. Done



That'll learn me for voting during my son's bath time! Failed my spot check!


----------



## BenTheFerg (Nov 15, 2020)

GameWyrd said:


> Seconded. Hopefully, this will help raise their profile.



Third-ed for my choice of Talk! 

KARTAS, Ken and Robin Talk About Stuff








						Ken and Robin Talk About Stuff
					

Podcast by Kenneth Hite and Robin D. Laws




					www.kenandrobintalkaboutstuff.com


----------



## kaitylynn (Nov 15, 2020)

Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10, and here's 2018. Who will take the crown for 2020?
> 
> View attachment 128542
> 
> ...



My nomination in the Actual Play category: The DMs Treehouse
Web page: DM's Treehouse is creating Podcasts | Patreon or Why: The DMs Treehouse rotates between four incredibly talented dms and their homebrew worlds. Not only are they all excellent storytellers, but they also bring to the table a genuine love for one other and playing collaboratively.  This podcast is pretty fresh on the scene, and I cannot wait to see where they go from here. It will make you laugh. It will make you cry. And you'll love every minute of it.


----------



## BelleMuerte66 (Nov 15, 2020)

The Murder Hobo RPG Show (Talk)​The Murder Hobo RPG Show They make me laugh, fun to listen to, give me ideas for games. Twitter @MurderHoboShow


----------



## bento (Nov 15, 2020)

Podcast - talk category
Misdirected Mark
Each week Phil, Bob and Jerry explore a different aspect of RPG playing. 






						Misdirected Mark Podcast – Misdirected Mark Productions
					






					misdirectedmark.com


----------



## dreamwitch (Nov 15, 2020)

actual play: quest friends!
why: lovable cast and pcs, an intriguing plot, impeccable editing, a fun, cartoon-like atmosphere, an intentional and enthusiastic approach to representation, and emotional depth that is just as often uplifting as devastating.


----------



## dreamwitch (Nov 15, 2020)

whoops sorry for the double post


----------



## tayramone69 (Nov 15, 2020)

Category: actual play
I would like to nominate Dungeon Punks from Vancouver, BC.
Why: They just finished their first season featuring a travelling punk band where all the party members are bards fighting against various evils. There are lots of goofs and they feature 1-2 songs from local bands during the episode. They also have a knowledgeable DM who rolls with the punches both literally and figuratively.
Check it out:
Dungeon Punks Podcast — Podcasts of Doom


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Nov 15, 2020)

Gaming and BS
Category: Talk 








						Home - Gaming and BS RPG Podcast
					

Tabletop rpg podcast hosted by Brett and Sean. Segments include Random Encounter, Main Topic and Die Roll. Listen and subscribe!




					gamingandbs.com
				




It's one of the most fun podcasts to listen to. Banter is great, and the topics they talk about are varied enough from many other podcasts that you get a lot from them. Sometimes, on occasion, you even learn something new by listening to this podcast... Or at least you'll find yourself laughing at all the BS they say.


----------



## Stu Popp (Nov 15, 2020)

Category: Actual Play
Podcast: Adventure.EXE
Why: Whip-smart comedy with fun characters. The action is fast-paced and rarely drags. The setting (The Roost) is inventive and interesting. Matt the DM creates a variety of creative encounters and the players are agents of chaos that always make unexpected and interesting choices. On top of it all, the audio production is top-notch, a rarity in AP podcasts.


----------



## TossTheHalfling (Nov 15, 2020)

Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10, and here's 2018. Who will take the crown for 2020?
> 
> View attachment 128542
> 
> ...





Morrus said:


> not valid.



Actual Play: Critical Hit podcast by Major Spoilers








						Critical Hit Archives — Major Spoilers
					

Listen, learn, and laugh along with the members of the Critical Hit Podcast. Plenty of role playing and fun for anyone interested in the D&D experience.




					majorspoilers.com
				



Why: They just finished up a 10-year long campaign in D&D 4e (Void Saga) that was comprised of multiple story arcs of fantastic DMing and PC role playing. In between the seasons of the Void Saga, they adventure into multiple other TTRPG systems, each a wonderful addition of group storytelling at its finest.


----------



## a2ndchapter (Nov 15, 2020)

TALK: Creature Club Podcast
Going through the 5th Edition Monster Manual one monster at a time and discussing the history of it through the editions and how best to use it in your adventures.
Really enjoy listening to Dan, Mikey and Tim talk about all the things they talk about.  I've used their musings in games I've run on several occasions.
Creature Club Podcast


----------



## galthaus (Nov 16, 2020)

Removing double post.  Keeping the trend going.


----------



## galthaus (Nov 16, 2020)

Category: Actual Play
Link: Dicehaven Actual Play Podcast • A podcast on Anchor
Why: They are having fun telling a story with multiple perspectives and interactions.  The GM/DM runs a good story, but lets the players drive story and details.  The players have created rich characters with lots of unique differences and fun interactions.  Most importantly, I find myself waiting for Tuesday to hear the next episode in the story to laugh and cry with the characters.


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Nov 16, 2020)

Stacie GmrGrl said:


> Gaming and BS
> Category: Talk
> 
> 
> ...



Second. Had their website copied onto my clipboard to paste into my nom; but I'll just second this one. So I guess I'll nominate someone else...


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Nov 16, 2020)

So my noms:
AP: Three Black Halflings. They are half AP, half talk. But I've got another that's all talk, so these guys end up as my AP nom. 
The three hosts are funny and passionate about RPGs. One USican and 2 Brits talk D&D through the lens of black culture. They have been recording their Wagadu Chronicles game; and if you like APs, you could do worse than listen to their game.








						Three Black Halflings | A Dungeons & Dragons Podcast
					

Roll for melanin ... IT'S A NAT 20! Welcome everyone to Three Black Halflings. Join us Luyanda Unati Lewis-Nyawo, Jeremy Cobb & Jasper William Cartwright as we join forces to discuss all things Dungeons & Dragons. We'll be delving into bla...




					threeblackhalflings.buzzsprout.com
				




Talk: Daydreaming about Dragons. Judd talks about many RPGs, and has an interesting take every time. I don't think he's got his own website; but here's his Anchor page:








						Daydreaming about Dragons • A podcast on Anchor
					

Welcome to Daydreaming about Dragons, in which I'll think out loud about the techniques that help make tabletop role-playing games fun.   I am always looking for feedback about your play experiences.   I can't wait to hear from you.  You can track me down on <a rel="ugc noopener noreferrer"...




					anchor.fm


----------



## paulvenner (Nov 16, 2020)

Talk: Eathdawn Survival Guide

A semi-official podcast dedicated to the Earthdawn role-playing game, hosted by Dan Boice and Earthdawn developer Josh Harrison.









						‎Earthdawn Survival Guide on Apple Podcasts
					

‎Leisure · 2022



					podcasts.apple.com
				





Play: The Magpies

A Blades in the Dark Actual Play Podcast






						The Magpies Podcast – A Blades in the Dark Actual Play Podcast
					






					magpiespodcast.net


----------



## W1n570n (Nov 16, 2020)

Actual Play: Mass Effect Adventum
The show is a self contained and original story set in the Mass Effect universe.  Filled to the brim with them classic tough decisions. Great characters, great cast,  and one of the best GMs with Bert Jennings. 









						Adventum - A Mass Effect Actual Play, TTRPG Podcast | a podcast by Adventum
					

Adventum is an actual play, tabletop RPG podcast set in Bioware’s beloved sci-fi universe of Mass Effect. Starting shortly after the events of Mass Effect 2, the story is centered around an unlikely group of adventurers caught in a galaxy-wide struggle bet...




					www.masseffectadventum.com
				




The show is great


----------



## MrT3a (Nov 16, 2020)

Actual Play : Force Majeure ! 

Why ? Because they are a great show with lots of fun and serious moments, silly and frightening, a delicate balance rarely seen in cooperative storytelling. 









						Force Majeure
					

An Actual Play Star Wars Podcast




					forcemajeurepod.com


----------



## demetriusofphaleron (Nov 16, 2020)

Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10, and here's 2018 Who will take the crown for 2020?
> 
> View attachment 128542
> 
> ...





Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10, and here's 2018. Who will take the crown for 2020?
> 
> View attachment 128542
> 
> ...



Show: How We Roll
Category: Actual Play
Site: Home - HowWeRoll Podcast
Why: focus on horror ties together D&D and Call of Cthulhu campaigns and one shots, good roll playing _and_ GM storytelling, consistently high audio and production quality


----------



## Daily Dwarf (Nov 16, 2020)

Category: Talk
Show: Appendix N Book Club
A great show where hosts  Jeff Goad and Ngo Vinh-Hoi, plus guests, discuss books from the Appendix N list in the 1st edition Dungeon Master's Guide, and analyse how the concepts contained within can be applied to gaming. Insightful, entertaining and thought-provoking.


----------



## Yajster (Nov 16, 2020)

TALK - I nominate the podcast "What Would the Smart Party Do", the lads are fonts of wisdom.








						2022 Retrospective - What Would The Smart Party Do?
					

Episode 171 - 2022 Retrospective (a.k.a. A Polite Golf Clap)    A look back on the past year, what's been good for gaming, what can we look forward to and more. A genial fireside chat with your amiable hosts.       If you are interested in solo play for Ironsworn as mentioned check out this...



					www.whatwouldthesmartpartydo.com


----------



## Maggan (Nov 16, 2020)

Category: Actual Play
Show: Sweden Rolls
Link to web page: Sweden Rolls – Four actors play the best of Swedish RPGs with one of Swedens most experienced and appreciated podcast GMs

An actual play podcast that walks a fine balance between ROLE and PLAY, showcasing swedish roleplaying games using strong storytelling skills and world-building. Have recently branched out into D&D with a playthrough of Baldur's Gate.


----------



## Eknarfer (Nov 16, 2020)

Category: Talk

Podcast:
Iconic Podcast | A podcast about all things 13th Age​Why: A smart and useful podcast about F20 RPGs. While it is about "all things 13th Age" it is not only about 13th Age. There are great discussions about encounter and adventure design, how to engage players, and how to share world construction duties between the GM and the players. It is always fun and interesting. Most useful for 13th Age, but great all around and very applicable for all your favorite fantasy TTRPGs!


----------



## Bard from the Lucky Isles (Nov 16, 2020)

I'd like to throw The Dragonlance Canticle into the "Talk" dungeon if it's not there yet. Years of service to the D&D and Dragonlance community and a lot of people involved along the way.


----------



## clayaffinity (Nov 16, 2020)

Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10, and here's 2018. Who will take the crown for 2020?
> 
> View attachment 128542
> 
> ...



*Category*: Actual Play

*Podcast*: DM's Treehouse (_twitter_) (_spotify_) (_patreon_)

*Why*: This podcast explores multiple stories, through multiple TTRPGs (two of those ttrpgs being made by the hosts of the podcast) Each host takes turns GMing each other in their own unique world that they create. You know that feeling when your GM whisks you away in their beautiful narrative? Now imagine how emotion driven and captivating a story is when all of the players are as invested in weaving and creating fantastic stories as their GM. Not to mention how despite how emotional their stories are, their humor and jokes really pick you back up.

They have a teenage superhero story played in the Mask system. Also your good old fashion DnD 5e set in a world where the gods left. A gritty Pokemon universe where humans and trainers don't exist, set in their own system called Pokeplay, and a wild west story that will tug your heart strings, in a system still in the works. if any of these stories intrigue you I would highly suggest giving a listen. And if you are looking for a podcast with quality editing. This is one other reason out of many to check it out. They also strive to support artists and musicians. A podcast that always strives to be better and better and succeeds every time.

_TL;DR_ : A Highly Edited podcast that gives you four different TTRPG systems, four unique stories that no matter what will grab your attention, Hard hitting stories that are a stark and enjoyable contrast to their goofs. and Four fantastic hosts that support their community and always aim higher.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 16, 2020)

Bard from the Lucky Isles said:


> I'd like to throw The Dragonlance Canticle into the "Talk" dungeon if it's not there yet. Years of service to the D&D and Dragonlance community and a lot of people involved along the way.



Go on then! Instructions in the article above.


----------



## Bard from the Lucky Isles (Nov 16, 2020)

Cool. Here we go: 

Talk: The Dragonlance Canticle 

Dragonlance Canticle - Dragonlance podcast, by the fans for the fans. 

They have helped keeping alive the Dragonlance universe for many years and still do a great job with everything related to D&D, Dragonlance and the many, many things around both.


----------



## Michael Linke (Nov 16, 2020)

Double post somehow.


----------



## Michael Linke (Nov 16, 2020)

Category: Actual Play
Twenty Sided Realms








						The Twenty Sided Realms
					

The TSR Podcast is a 5th Edition Dungeons and Dragons actual play.  Four friends with different levels of RPG experience - all of them dummies. Pull up a chair and join us at the table as we explore The Twenty Sided Realms.



					tsrpodcast.libsyn.com


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Nov 16, 2020)

We can only nominate one podcast per person, right? There are others I'd put on this list if allowed.


----------



## Jfish2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Play: Are We Dead Yet?
Website: Are We Dead Yet Podcast — 1up Podcast Network 

Why: This show is a group of people who are great humans who tell fun, sometimes dark stories that are engaging and enjoyable.


----------



## embee (Nov 16, 2020)

Category: Talk

Podcast: 3 Wise DMs (3WiseDMs.com)

Why: It's nothing fancy. Just three old-school DMs reminiscing about the joys of old editions of D&D but also embracing new editions and VTTs. No edition warring. And it gives some nice insights into GMing.


----------



## SimplySignifier (Nov 16, 2020)

Category: Play
Show: Dice Shame
Site: DICE SHAME
Why: Dice Shame is an awesome D&D 5E actual-play of WotC's Storm King's Thunder campaign. They have great player chemistry, incredible story-telling and character-focused development, great production value, and they always make me smile. As a bonus, the people behind the podcast are truly wonderful, too.


----------



## SheWhoFightsWithSwords (Nov 16, 2020)

Talk: Plot Points
Site: Plot Points

AP: Encounter Party!
Site: Encounter Party! - Top Rated D&D Adventure Podcast


----------



## Wrathamon (Nov 16, 2020)

Category: Actual PLay
Podcast: High Rollers
Why?: I dont think they get enough love for being one of the better 5e actual play podcasts. Great world building, solid house rules and home brew along with great role-play, story-telling and encounter building.


----------



## SimplySignifier (Nov 16, 2020)

SheWhoFightsWithSwords said:


> Talk: Plot Points
> 
> AP: Encounter Party!



Remember to include their websites so your nomination is valid!


----------



## Sarya (Nov 16, 2020)

Category: Actual Play
Podcast: The Lucky Die
A friend recommended it to me and I've been hooked ever since.








						The Lucky Die
					






					www.theluckydie.com


----------



## Mariusthemartian (Nov 16, 2020)

(deleted because of formatting mistake)


----------



## Mariusthemartian (Nov 16, 2020)

Category: Actual Play

Why: high production value, their fake commercials are hilarious and they can bring the drama like nobody's business. Strongly recommend to anyone who likes their actual play podcasts with a bit more polish and effort.

I'd have to go with The League of Ultimate Questing. Set in a World where adventuring is a major league sport. With hilarious in-word advertisements, lovable color commentators and a fantastic cast.

Website:
Theluq.com


----------



## Darcmael (Nov 16, 2020)

Actual Play: The League of Ultimate Questing
Theluq.com

Why: This is a fantasy world where questing is a major league sport! Great adventures, hilarious fake ads, and an amazing discord community!


----------



## Glissandara (Nov 16, 2020)

Category: Actual Play
Podcast: Dicehaven

These guys have been gaming together for years, and are a great example of how to blend homebrew and standard rules.

One of the few gaming podcasts dedicated to the best space RPG ever - Traveller (2nd Mongoose). They have a companion site for folks who want to see the math involved in maintaining a merchant/mercenary campaign in a non-fantasy world.


----------



## Jarredshere (Nov 16, 2020)

Talk: The World Forge Podcast

They do a wonderful job inspiring my world building. Every time I get stuck I turn to their backlog to see if they have done an episode around whatever it is I am thinking of. Listening to Sam and Piper flex their creative muscles always gets me doing the same.









						World Forge • A podcast on Anchor
					

World Forge is a comedy story-telling podcast for creators and world builders, each episode your hosts Sam and Piper use random prompts to create a hero, a villain, a monster, or who knows what else! We hope our antics inspire you to create and expand your own stories and worlds!  Follow us on...




					anchor.fm


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Nov 16, 2020)

Stacie GmrGrl said:


> We can only nominate one podcast per person, right? There are others I'd put on this list if allowed.



One per person per format (talk/AP). You can second others for fun.


----------



## Jarredshere (Nov 16, 2020)

Double post plz ignore


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Nov 16, 2020)

I also nominate this thread for thread with most posts that are basically "whoops, I can't delete my post"


----------



## jnewks130 (Nov 16, 2020)

The League of Ultimate Questing; Actual Play Podcast www.theluq.com

A unique take on the world of DnD by making questing a sport. Its story is well connected and draws you in with excellent roleplaying by the cast.


----------



## kisskissganggang (Nov 16, 2020)

*The League of Ultimate Questing
Actual Play Podcast
www.theluq.com
Why: *Law Johnson and co run an immersive, detailed story, front to back more consistently then any of the other actual play shows I listen to.  The League of Ultimate Questing is what I think Monday Night Football feels like to others that are more interested in sports. 

The collaborative storytelling, voice acting, production are consistent and quality. The work they do with the two commentators at the beginning, middle and end of each episode are hilarious. And to top it, they offer DND Fantasy inspired commercials that they take time to create, consistently, are clever and funny just adds to the 7-layer dip of why they give a damn about what they do.   This show has depth and heart, and I look forward to Mondays because it.  

Cheers to Slapdash Studios.


----------



## FxREAPERxS (Nov 16, 2020)

Actual play: The Lucky Die








						The Lucky Die
					






					www.theluckydie.com
				




Why: The Lucky Die is an D&D 5th addition actual play podcast. But it's more. They have gone out of their way to make it as immersive as possible. The storyline is captivating and they keep at a pace that seems both natural and steady paced. They break it down for those who who are new and may not understand the mechanical aspect of the game while also not making it boring for more experienced listeners. The player characters have amazing growth and development. And the DM even did the same for many of the repeat NPC's. There are well over 100 hours of content including played out back stories for both player characters and NPC's. The way they have created this universe and how interactive the story is, is unlike anything I have seen previous. There is even a calendar of events that are time sensitive that the players must adapt to. The podcast truly has something for everyone and is extremely well rounded in every way.


----------



## Matty D (Nov 16, 2020)

I nominate 4Ever GM for the Actual Play category! Website is 4Ever GM

I'm nominating it because I love our work and believe in it. It's a tightly edited short format (30-45 minute episodes perfect for snacking or binging) show featuring short (3-4 session) campaigns in constantly changing systems. We focus on exploring the systems, telling good stories, and having a good time.


----------



## Obie (Nov 16, 2020)

The League of Ultimate Questing
Actual Play Podcast
www.theluq.com
Why: This show is incredibly interactive with it’s fanbase, interacting with fans daily and have created a great and loving community. They hold frequent communal events and promote kindness and community with their actions. The podcast is meticulously planned and edited for the listeners, with new episodes posted every Monday without fail. The personalities presented are easy to invest in emotionally and incredibly enjoyable. these are amazing and dedicated people who deserve recognition for creating such a well made podcast.


----------



## 111teddybear (Nov 16, 2020)

Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10, and here's 2018. Who will take the crown for 2020?
> 
> View attachment 128542
> 
> ...



Nomination: "The Leage of Ultimate Questing" by "Slapdash Studios" The League of Ultimate Questing — Slap Dash Studios
Category: Actual Play
Why: Excellent example of D&D gameplay at its best, with great story telling and voice acting. Well edited to highlight the story aspects while still giving the audience a peak into the mechanics of gameplay. Well paced character development in a diverse and fantastic world.


----------



## UltimateBadCass (Nov 16, 2020)

Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10, and here's 2018. Who will take the crown for 2020?
> 
> View attachment 128542
> 
> ...




Actual Play: The League of Ultimate Questing by Slap Dash Studios









						Slap Dash Studios
					

Slap Dash creates top tier geeky, nerdy, dorky content for everyone. An inclusive, intersectional community of content creators and fans. Home of the LUQ (League of Ultimate Questing) where adventuring is a major league sport with color commentary and in-world commercials, and D20Q (D20 Questions) w




					slapdashstudios.com
				




Why: This team of players are absolutely hilarious and the story is super fun and compelling.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 16, 2020)

I'm guessing The League of Ultimate Questing just tweeted or something.


----------



## Reliable (Nov 16, 2020)

Actual Play: Cape Lorelei by Off The Table

This podcast checks off all of the boxes of what I want in an actual play: drama, humor, romance, and action. This group, along with their sister city (East Ceto Beach) does an amazing job at making the characters relatable and their problems along with the dangers of the city real. 10/10


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 16, 2020)

My nomination:  The League of Ultimate Questing   www.theluq.com
which is an: Actual Play Podcast 

Why?: Full of humour, drama & intrigue... everything a decent story needs. Law (the DM) presents an amazing homebrew D&D world, that feels vibrant & continuously alive beyond what is shown to the cast & listeners. He then populates it with a wealth of NPCs that run the gamut of fun & bizarre all the way to down right evil, conniving and bloodthirsty. The cast fuel the story with their own responses and characters, showing character growth alongside the character levelling. They skirt the edge between full on drama & rules &rolls bogging down the flow really well. It's the podcats I download every week, when it releases without fail. 

And then there's the half time sponsor ads, which are AMAZING.


----------



## teabucket (Nov 16, 2020)

Actual Play: The Dimension Door Podcast
Link: Actual Play RPG Podcast | The Dimension Door Podcast
Why: tldr It’s great and hilarious and serious and riveting. 
The players and the DM are all very intentional about the intersection between storytelling and the unique aspects of TTRPGs. They take things like traits and features and the randomness of rolls and really deliberately use them to tell stories. They are there to play the game of course but it feels like their real goal is to use the game to draw out their characters, and to see how their characters behave in a given situation. They don’t do what’s easy or what would be the best way to “win” unless it happens to suit the character’s state of mind and personality and abilities. They really inhabit their characters.

It’s also funny and heartwarming and heartbreaking and has all the feelings.


----------



## Alex Tully (Nov 16, 2020)

i would like to Nominate ‘Party of One’


----------



## cybersteam (Nov 16, 2020)

Actual Play: Many Realms: Many Realms


----------



## Morrus (Nov 16, 2020)

Alex Tully said:


> i would like to Nominate ‘Party of One’



Go for it!


----------



## cybersteam (Nov 16, 2020)

Actual Play: _Many Realms_. Many Realms


----------



## Alex Tully (Nov 16, 2020)

Ok, let’s try this again, 

I would like to nominate:
Party of One  link
For AP 

Party of one is one of the best AP RPG podcasts out there. Jeff’s One V One format is excellent for creating an intimate atmosphere and a solid introduction to new systems.


----------



## WillBaizer (Nov 16, 2020)

BenTheFerg said:


> Can someone sponsor Ain't Slayed Nobody for Play? Love that one too!



This is my podcast, or else I'd nominate it.

However, we appreciate the love!


----------



## Strek (Nov 17, 2020)

Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10, and here's 2018. Who will take the crown for 2020?
> 
> View attachment 128542
> 
> ...




Actual Play: 

Twelve-Sided Stories - Other World London, Heliotrope 
Home | Twelve-Sided Stories 

Nominating because of the excellent cast, engrossing stories with completed story arcs, great production value and variety of ttrpgs the podcast features

I couldn't find the Hall of Fame to check if they were in it already sorry


----------



## Merlynne (Nov 17, 2020)

Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10, and here's 2018. Who will take the crown for 2020?
> 
> View attachment 128542
> 
> ...



Actual play: dice Shame


----------



## nbmin (Nov 17, 2020)

Actual Play:

Tabletop Potluck (TABLETOP POTLUCK)

Why: Delightfully queer, presenters who clearly have a lot of fun together, great stories and a potluck episode at the end of each arc with food that matches the game, and reviews of the game's systems and how everyone enjoyed it.


----------



## Bugbug (Nov 17, 2020)

Category: Actual Play
Name: Not A Test
Why: Full of 80's nostalgia, super engaging plot and characters, feels like listening to a conversation of your friends.


----------



## SimiDavid95 (Nov 17, 2020)

Actual Play: Wildcards, from Saving Throw Show

Link: Wildcards

Why: They are a dedicated and passionate group of roleplayers and storytellers who know how to engage the audience with highly immersive campaigns and a top-tier production value. They all vibe so perfectly well together, and that translates to an excellent experience for the listeners.


----------



## Dreymor (Nov 17, 2020)

Talk: Order 66

Link: http://feeds.feedburner.com/Order66

Why: Simply put, Chris, Phil, and the rest of the crew rock the galaxy like no other!


----------



## Craig Page (Nov 17, 2020)

For Actual Play. ReMemorex: Not a Test

Link: Not A Test Podcast

Why: A cast of deeply related characters deal with the horrors of growing up, the horrors that lurk in their hometown and the horror of '80s nostalgia in this game. Rich in Lore and character role play.


----------



## HolyCaGnolli (Nov 17, 2020)

Category: talk
Monsters and Multiclass is my favorite 5e talk podcast. They get nice and crunchy with my favorite mechanic of the game, and they teach me so many things I did not know about monsters.
monstersandmulticlass.com


----------



## Luxeboi (Nov 17, 2020)

I would like to nominate the league of ultimate questing, the story is incredible, the in world commercials make me bust up laughing every time, it's heartfelt and emotional, and the way that the team interacts with the fans is nothing short of phenomenal


----------



## rredmond (Nov 17, 2020)

Category: Talk Podcast: RPG Pop Club https://www.rpgpopclub.com/podcast.html Why: It’s new, but the concept is cool — playing and reviewing all the modules of a franchise. And the crew is funny and occasionally insightful.


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Nov 17, 2020)

Morrus said:


> I'm guessing The League of Ultimate Questing just tweeted or something.



Lot's of "First Post" and "villagers" nominating it, so yeah.

Also, to all of those folks - these are just the nominations. The more nominations for the same podcast makes no difference. (Voting is coming, Morrus will tell us when - that's when you'll want to pile on!)

But welcome to ENWorld, hope you find other conversations to enjoy and participate in and someday start your own and basically I hope you become fine upstanding members of this community.


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Nov 17, 2020)

Merlynne said:


> Actual play: dice Shame



Needs a link and a reason


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Nov 17, 2020)

Bugbug said:


> Category: Actual Play
> Name: Not A Test
> Why: Full of 80's nostalgia, super engaging plot and characters, feels like listening to a conversation of your friends.



Needs a link


----------



## GrapeApe (Nov 17, 2020)

Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10, and here's 2018. Who will take the crown for 2020?
> 
> View attachment 128542
> 
> ...



I would like to nominate the LordGosumba stream for the "Talk" and "Actual Play" categories but if I can only submit it for one category then I would choose "Talk"


Having steamed around 180+ episodes in 2020, the LordGosumba stream has delivered amazing industry special guests, engaging conversations focused on Greyhawk but including other areas of TTRPG, hours and hours of exciting actual play with amazing landscapes of miniature scenes, and a faithful dedication to his fans shown through his engagement to the chat. Everyone on the team shows a strong passion to the hobby... and the appreciation given back to the fans through amazing giveaways are just icing on the cake.


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome (Nov 17, 2020)

Category: Talk

Manifest Zone

An invaluable resource for Eberron gamers, and a great inspiration for homebrew world builders.


----------



## Zombiewoof72 (Nov 17, 2020)

Play: WildCards, on Saving Throw Show.
  Why: The improvisational skill contained in this troupe is unparalleled!
Talk: Savage Interludes
  Why: This is the most knowledgeable, entertaining and inclusive Savage Worlds podcast I’ve heard.


----------



## MadMilliner (Nov 17, 2020)

I would like to nominate The Last Tapestry for Actual Play








						The Last Tapestry
					

Fate is dead. They're the replacements.




					audioboom.com
				




I think they're really unique and I really like their shorter episode format compared to a lot of actual play podcasts. I really like their focus on character development and interesting world.


----------



## CaptainNemo2069 (Nov 17, 2020)

Nominate: GameKnights:Neon Souls: The Sprawl

Category: Actual Play

Why: There are dozens, possibly several hundreds of RPG podcasts out there. I am a player from another era, and while looking for a new podcast to listen to on the way to work one day I discovered that a new era had dawned, and further with expanded games and better rules the world of RPG was on another level. I've listened and watched lots of these now, some good, most ok, but I'm nominating NeonSouls the Sprawl, namely because it's one I caught from the beginning and see each week the growth of storytelling, world-building, unique side-stories and player interactions, and a DM who busts his ass to create this environment as well as keep it fun. I'm not saying this is end all be all of RPG but it seemed the most genuine to the way it should be played in my mind. Not too over-theatric, wrapped in rules, combat and dice tossing, no forced relationships or drama - just good ole role/playing fun.

Check out The Sprawl | Neon Souls |


----------



## Zandreas (Nov 17, 2020)

Category: Actual Play
Podcast: Slap Dash Studios League of Ultimate Questing
Why: What's not to love? Fantastic editing, stellar voice acting, compelling characters playing around in an original world. Multi-layered jokes and story threads, mystery, drama, there's something for everyone. All supported by a community that keeps on giving.


----------



## Maggan (Nov 17, 2020)

Category: Talk
Show: Mud & Blood
Link to web page: Mud & Blood Podcast • 9littlebees

A podcast with opinonated and engaging hosts, passionate about roleplaying games and game design. They focus on the grim and gritty, while also having a strong theme of inclusivity. They regularly give voice to game designers who are not in the main stream, and look closer at alternative designs and play styles. The crew behind the podcast is also very accessible off the podcast, making for a podcast with strong connections to the fans.

NOTE: They do AP as well, but it is primarily a Talk podcast.


----------



## julyjuly1825 (Nov 17, 2020)

Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10, and here's 2018. Who will take the crown for 2020?
> 
> View attachment 128542
> 
> ...



Actual Play: Party of One

Jeff Stormer is an incredibly talented and empathic storyteller. Jeff finds incredible guests to join in on some really great indie games in an intimate 1v1 experience.









						Home - Party Of One
					

An actual play podcast focused on two-player roleplaying experiences. Every week, Jeff Stormer sits down with a friend to play a two-player TTRPG.




					www.partyofonepodcast.com


----------



## Morrus (Nov 17, 2020)

Strek said:


> I couldn't find the Hall of Fame to check if they were in it already sorry



It’s in the post you’re replying to. There are currently 4 shows in the HoF.


GrapeApe said:


> I would like to nominate the LordGosumba stream for the "Talk" and "Actual Play" categories but if I can only submit it for one category then I would choose "Talk"
> 
> 
> Having steamed around 180+ episodes in 2020, the LordGosumba stream has delivered amazing industry special guests, engaging conversations focused on Greyhawk but including other areas of TTRPG, hours and hours of exciting actual play with amazing landscapes of miniature scenes, and a faithful dedication to his fans shown through his engagement to the chat. Everyone on the team shows a strong passion to the hobby... and the appreciation given back to the fans through amazing giveaways are just icing on the cake.



Needs to be a podcast.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 17, 2020)

CaptainNemo2069 said:


> Nominate: GameKnights:Neon Souls: The Sprawl
> 
> Category: Actual Play
> 
> ...



This poll is for podcasts.


----------



## MissD42 (Nov 17, 2020)

Actual Play: World Walkers Podcast.

Why: This podcast follows a group of adventurers (played by professional cartoonists) in adventures that are always endearing and comical, but also, it contains a healthy dose of drama and high stakes. It's a really compelling story with a cohesive storyline through the episodes, and great character development.

Here's a link: About - World Walkers


----------



## mylove0mylife (Nov 17, 2020)

Category: Actual play
Podcast: Tales from 2000
Why: The story is intense, and takes on topics that are difficult to talk on. It's done well, and it has a lot of humor even though it has moments of pure adrenaline. A beautiful, bingeful, actual play that doesn't use D&D. One of my favorites!


----------



## fnordbot (Nov 17, 2020)

Talk: 
What would the smart party do?

Actual play: 
A grim podcast of perilous adventure


----------



## Tubular_tibia (Nov 17, 2020)

Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10, and here's 2018. Who will take the crown for 2020?
> 
> View attachment 128542
> 
> ...



Actual play: Word Walkers 








						About - World Walkers
					





					worldwalkerspodcast.com
				




Pedro Galicia, The GM and Creator of world walkers has made multiple lore filled worlds that his players get to travel to as they attempt to fight and unravel the truth behind a mysterious force known as the Nightmares who are trying to destroy the dreaming in the multiverse and it’s up to the World Walkers to stop them. My favorite podcast of all time and has 5 seasons so far


----------



## Andrew_Coons (Nov 17, 2020)

AP: Three Black Halflings. They are an incredible group of creators running a very fun campaign with a focus on diversity and celebrating black voices in TTRPGs. ‎Three Black Halflings | A Dungeons & Dragons Podcast on Apple Podcasts

Talk: Beholder to No One. An incredible talk show centered around TTRPGs that brings on amazing guests for deep conversations. Very relaxed and casual vibe that is so easy to listen to! Home


----------



## villavicero (Nov 17, 2020)

Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10, and here's 2018. Who will take the crown for 2020?
> 
> View attachment 128542
> 
> ...



I'd like to nominate DiceFiends

Category: Actual Play

Website: Dice Fiends

Why: The table talk and characters are so fun, Eric really crafts a delightful story and every character in it is enjoyable


----------



## goodmorning (Nov 17, 2020)

Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10, and here's 2018. Who will take the crown for 2020?



For the Actual Play category: Critical Ditto (Critical Ditto • A podcast on Anchor)
This is a phenomenal Pokemon-rpg podcast which I've found incredibly addictive, and inspiring in their collaborative, hilarious worldbuilding style. The whole crew is excellent and manage to bring every PC, NPC and of course Pokemon to life wonderfully.


----------



## Relic_of_KYR (Nov 17, 2020)

I'd like to nominate From Afar Podcast, an actual-play D&D podcast.






						From Afar Podcast – Four friends, one adventure
					






					www.fromafarpodcast.com
				




Why? Because they are one of the best D&D podcasts I've had the pleasure of listening to, with an engaging story, intricate backstories, phenomenal sound and music editing, and a chemistry between the players and DM that allows them to create something truly magical.


----------



## Davidtilstra (Nov 17, 2020)

Play: Know Your Roll! They are amazing! 


			https://twitter.com/Know_Your_Roll
		


Talk: Plothooks! They are also amazing!


			https://twitter.com/plothooks


----------



## Davidtilstra (Nov 17, 2020)

I can only nominate one group in each category???


----------



## Chaotic Neutral Adulting (Nov 17, 2020)

Category: Actual Play

Website: Discount Dungeons

Why: Fantastic characters with true depth exploring a detailed world, it truly sucks you in.


----------



## Mtthorncrl (Nov 17, 2020)

Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10, and here's 2018. Who will take the crown for 2020?
> 
> View attachment 128542
> 
> ...



Mythguided: Forgotten Lore


			https://feeds.transistor.fm/mythguided-forgotten-lore
		

Actual play
D&D 5e podcast
Original world with well developed lore.
Great role play, players stay in character with minimal out of character interactions. Interesting characters and storyline. 
well paced. GM provides solid atmosphere with strong NPC’s, personalities and well voiced. Very fun to listen to, good immersion.


----------



## GrapeApe (Nov 17, 2020)

I would like to nominate the LordGosumba stream for the "Talk" and "Actual Play" categories but if I can only submit it for one category then I would choose "Talk"

Lord Gosumba

Having streamed 95 episodes in 2020, the LordGosumba stream has delivered amazing special guests from the RPG industry - in no particular order; Luke Gygax, Erik Mona, Lenard Lakofka (RIP), Jason Buhlman, Sean K. Reynolds, and Bruce Cordell just to name a few! The podcast offers engaging conversations focused on Greyhawk but including other areas of TTRPG, hours and hours of exciting actual play (55 sessions in 2020 in a campaign that has spanned 40 years!) with amazing landscapes of miniature scenes, and a faithful dedication to his fans shown through his engagement to the chat. Everyone on the team shows a strong passion to the hobby... and the appreciation given back to the fans through amazing giveaways are just icing on the cake. This is one that deserves to be in the Hall of Fame for sure.

Note: this is NOT Live streamed off of YouTube. More episodes can be seen/heard here also:


----------



## Morrus (Nov 17, 2020)

GrapeApe said:


> I would like to nominate the LordGosumba stream for the "Talk" and "Actual Play" categories but if I can only submit it for one category then I would choose "Talk"
> 
> Lord Gosumba
> 
> ...



This is for podcasts.


----------



## GrapeApe (Nov 17, 2020)

Morrus said:


> This is for podcasts.



Doesn't it become a podcast after it is posted on YouTube?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 17, 2020)

GrapeApe said:


> Doesn't it become a podcast after it is posted on YouTube?



No, that’s a video. Podcasts are an audio format.


----------



## amightydino (Nov 17, 2020)

The League of Ultimate Questing
Actual Play Podcast
www.theluq.com

An incredible original world, a delightful cast of players, a marvelous mix of action and comedy and drama, and a dungeon master who continually inspires. The League of Ultimate Questing is hands down my favorite actual play podcast, and one that I highly recommend to any fan of DnD.


----------



## UtilityMaximizer (Nov 17, 2020)

Actual Play: The House of Bob Podcast
House of Bob Podcast
This podcast has everything: Hilarious one-shots, extended campaigns, multiple game systems (including D&D5E, Og: Unearthed Edition, The Sprawl, and Paranoia), impeccable and professional audio quality and production, and a great cast of players.

Talk: The Tome Show
The Tome Show
Lots of TTRPG topics are covered here, including reviews and retrospectives. Their Edition Wars series is really interesting; two gaming veterans look back over the history of the various D&D editions and compare and contrast.  They also have an actual-play series, but I don't find it compelling.


----------



## Mccmangus (Nov 17, 2020)

Podcast: Wrath and Story
Category: Actual Play
Why: It brings two goofuses into the grim darkness of 40k, where they wander trapped in a pillow labyrinth of their own making. It's a competent representation of the universe in spite of the often comedic tone and will even jerk a few tears on occassion.


----------



## Grendelwulf (Nov 17, 2020)

Morrus said:


> This is for podcasts.



Okay, then if Lord Gosumba's channel isn't considered a podcast,
I would like to nominate the channel for the Category: Actual Play. 

Would this be acceptible?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 17, 2020)

Grendelwulf said:


> Okay, then if Lord Gosumba's channel isn't considered a podcast,
> I would like to nominate the channel for the Category: Actual Play.
> 
> Would this be acceptible?



The entire poll is about podcasts. You need to nominate a podcast.


----------



## Dire Bare (Nov 17, 2020)

Morrus said:


> The entire poll is about podcasts. You need to nominate a podcast.



I think you feel the pain of school teachers world-wide.

_"Did you read the directions?!?!"_


----------



## Liratheegendaryranger (Nov 17, 2020)

*Category: *Actual Play
*Podcast:* New Crits on the Block
*Why: *They have the key ingredients for a great podcast.
1. Storyline - The DM is great a crafting an addicting storyline that leaves you wanting to keep listening and gives you all the feels. You will definitely enjoy all the character development from each player as the story evolves.
2. Humor - Literally laugh out loud stuff. If you like to laugh and enjoy way too many pop cultural references this podcast is for you.
3. Production quality - Great audio, professional set up, audio editing is awesome, and they produce their own music for every episode.


----------



## ashleeeeean (Nov 17, 2020)

Category: Play
I Nominate "New Crits On The Block"!








						Podcast | New Crits on the Block Podcast
					

Find and listen to New Crits on the Block's episodes.




					www.newcritsontheblock.com
				




Why? I am not a podcast person, not at all. I have a hard time paying attention and really creating a world just listening to Podcast. Its why I can't do Audio books. However, with New Crits - i'm hooked. From the first episode where 20 seconds in the DM Jake is Roasted, you are set up for a loveable, hilarious adventure where you don't know what the party will do next. Be warned: Do Not Do Dishes When Listening. I have accidently broken a glass drinking cup from laughing so hard!


----------



## claxti (Nov 17, 2020)

Actual Play - www.newcritsontheblock.com
why? an amazing podcast which has grown from strength to strength and has grown throughout 2020 and become one of my favorite podcasts. The characters are well thought out and the campaign is brilliant. they have also made a wonderful international community which just shows how good their podcast is. The theme song is one of the best ones ive heard.


----------



## hareillustrations (Nov 17, 2020)

New Crits on the block - have you heard the news about these guys?









						New Crits on the Block - A D&D Podcast
					

Grab your snacks and come sit at our table as 6 friends create their very own unique Dungeons & Dragons podcast campaign as they weave a story together and crack jokes at each others expense. This is New Crits on the Block!




					www.newcritsontheblock.com
				




Funny, gripping and full of heart, this adventure takes you through CHAD INFESTED FORESTS, ski resorts and sweet sixteen dance parties while keeping it real and keeping it DND fantasy.

If you like a laugh and something just full of personality and love, please go check these guys out. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Nari-ah (Nov 17, 2020)

Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10, and here's 2018. Who will take the crown for 2020?
> 
> View attachment 128542
> 
> ...



Category: Actual Play

Podcast: Roll Britannia 

Website: @RollBritannia


			https://twitter.com/RollBritannia?s=09
		


Why: This podcast is funny, witty, and just plain enjoyable. A must listen for any fan of actual play D&D podcasts.


----------



## Dyskko (Nov 18, 2020)

Actual Play - Very Random Encounters
They keep it lively by trying many different game systems.
They take randomly generated characters and breathe life into them with wit and empathy.
This is a team of people who support each other so each can shine.
And, there is good production quality.


----------



## Sachii (Nov 18, 2020)

Category: Actual Play
Podcast: New Crits on the Block New Crits on the Block - A D&D Podcast
Why: It feels like your sitting at a table with your own friends. Just having fun playing DnD.

Category: Talk
Podcast: Dungeon Master of None








						Podcast — Dungeon Master of None
					

Check here for the updated feed of Dungeon Master of None episodes.




					www.dmofnone.com
				



Why: The hosts Rob and Matt discuss a variety of topics from how to run your own DnD games to books to read for DMing inspiration to current events in the rpg community. They are both knowledgeable about the topics and are a lot of fun to listen to. You can even submit questions for them to answer on the show.


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Nov 18, 2020)

Davidtilstra said:


> I can only nominate one group in each category???



one podcast in each category.


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Nov 18, 2020)

Dyskko said:


> Actual Play - Very Random Encounters
> They keep it lively by trying many different game systems.
> They take randomly generated characters and breathe life into them with wit and empathy.
> This is a team of people who support each other so each can shine.
> And, there is good production quality.



need a link


----------



## Bags4dice (Nov 18, 2020)

Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10, and here's 2018. Who will take the crown for 2020?
> 
> View attachment 128542
> 
> ...



Actual Play: Force Majeure
forcemajeurepod.com

Why: one of the few actual play podcasts out there that they genuinely enjoy themselves, they make everything so much fun and they're all such a dedicated team


----------



## Data_Wall (Nov 18, 2020)

Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10, and here's 2018. Who will take the crown for 2020?
> 
> View attachment 128542
> 
> ...



World Walkers Podcast








						About - World Walkers
					





					worldwalkerspodcast.com
				



Amazing story, funny characters, and they aren't afraid to try different systems.
Nominate for GM, please.
Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## Mad_turnips (Nov 18, 2020)

*Category: *Actual Play
*Podcast:* The Danger Club Podcast 
*Why: A wide array of talented actors giving love to pathfinder in a very British way*.
1. Storyline - The DangeonMaster strikes the perfect balance of control of the story, letting the team go on wild wild flights of fancy ( the day is yours) and chipping in with perfect one and done NPC's to keep the comedy going.
2. Humor - Literally laugh out loud stuff. If you like to laugh and enjoy way too many pop cultural references this podcast is for you.
3. Production quality - Great audio, professional set up, audio editing is awesome especially considering the current apocalypse they have done an amazing job.
4.Community  - The team has nurtured a fabulous online community that they care about - a great example of this is they didn't want to release the 100th episode because due to the outbreak it wasn't up to their standard but they didn't want to leave people alone in the dark time so put out a series of lockdown legends giving additional backstory in small arcs for various characters complete with some heartfelt introductions directed at the listener that are really touching.

there are many many more reasons they are deserving but I'm sure this will do for now


----------



## Musha_Soturi (Nov 18, 2020)

Category: Actual Play
Podcast: The Danger Club Podcast
Website: The Danger Club Podcast

6 British Actors who are hands down the funniest people I know. I only listen to one actual play podcast, and it’s this one.


----------



## Candywhogames (Nov 18, 2020)

Play: The Danger Club Podcast


----------



## Venomthecleric (Nov 18, 2020)

The Danger Club Podcast
					

Inspired by D&D, six actors embark on an epic adventure through the world of Pathfinder!...




					www.dangerclubpodcast.com
				




An Actual Play podcast


----------



## SarahMW96 (Nov 18, 2020)

my favourite actual play podcast 









						The Danger Club Podcast
					

Inspired by D&D, six actors embark on an epic adventure through the world of Pathfinder!...




					www.dangerclubpodcast.com


----------



## Badwolfbay87 (Nov 18, 2020)

Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10, and here's 2018. Who will take the crown for 2020?
> 
> View attachment 128542
> 
> ...




Actual Play Podcast Nominee:

The Danger Club Podcast









						The Danger Club Podcast
					

Inspired by D&D, six actors embark on an epic adventure through the world of Pathfinder!...




					www.dangerclubpodcast.com
				




They are an entertaining group of actors from England, who put forth an excellent Pathfinder actual play podcast, but have also put out a D&D special as well. I have enjoyed listening to them for a couple years now and credit them with getting me into Pathfinder as a new GM and Player. I highly recommend them whenever I can.


----------



## Elli (Nov 18, 2020)

Actual Play: The Magpies




__





						The Magpies Podcast – A Blades in the Dark Actual Play Podcast
					






					magpiespodcast.net
				




Magpies is a wonderful criminal romp through a post apocalyptic world. The blades style allows for a lot more agency from the players determining what happens in the story, and they play it up to the hilt. All the characters are relatable, interesting, and flawed.


----------



## FreshToSeth (Nov 18, 2020)

I would like to nominate Games We Never Play. 

Category: Play 

Website: Games We Never Play

Why: Jameson McDaniels, Michael Holmes, and Steven Pope have come together the share all the unique TTRPGs that sound awesome and are really fun to play, but rarely get their time in the spotlight. If you love D&D, but want to explore new TTRPGs, this is the best podcast to learn about what is available for you.


----------



## PocketFell (Nov 18, 2020)

Category: Actual Play
Who: Follow the Leader (Follow the Leader) 
Why: The number of different games they play astounds me and I really love the characters and role-playing from everyone in the group. Also, everything they do is GM-less which not a lot of RPG podcasts seem to engage with much.


----------



## TrekkieTimeLord (Nov 18, 2020)

I would like to nominate Ain't Slayed Nobody.

Category: Actual Play

Why: excellent storytelling by the GM, fantastic audio quality and sound design, and some darkly hilarious role-playing by the main cast. It's impossible to stop listening!

Website: Ain't Slayed Nobody


----------



## BazaarOfTheBizarre (Nov 18, 2020)

I would like to nominate

Eberron: A chronicle of echoes: It is a work of art for the Eberron community and has taken the task of producing something different in podcast form (as if radio was first invented in the world of Eberron)

Eberron Chronicles: Oracle of War which is a relatively young podcast, but the heart, soul and WORK certainly shows. It's a highly produced and curated podcast that brings the best of a session to your ears and supplemented by a killer soundscape, SFX, and a well edited narrative and structure (plus fans can influence the game and story!)

Clearly I love Eberron and want more high-quality Eberron shows to get the support they deserve. Thanks!


----------



## Quadfrog (Nov 18, 2020)

The dungeon dads are by far my favorite. They play D&D, but what really draws me to then is that I can identify with them and their game just feels more like a real game than most (the kind that you want to be a part of). They are just a bunch of dads having fun and taking is asking for the ride.
Link to their website below:





						Dungeon Dads
					

Dungeon Dads is a D&D 5e actual play podcast adventure. If you like TTRPGs, dad jokes, epic stories, and '80s movie references, this is the podcast is for you.




					dungeondads.com


----------



## Quadfrog (Nov 18, 2020)

The dungeon dads are by far my favorite. They play D&D, but what really draws me to then is that I can identify with them and their game just feels more like a real game than most (the kind that you want to be a part of). They are just a bunch of dads having fun and taking is asking for the ride.
Link to their website below:





						Dungeon Dads
					

Dungeon Dads is a D&D 5e actual play podcast adventure. If you like TTRPGs, dad jokes, epic stories, and '80s movie references, this is the podcast is for you.




					dungeondads.com


----------



## Gravs72 (Nov 18, 2020)

Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10, and here's 2018. Who will take the crown for 2020?
> 
> View attachment 128542
> 
> ...



Actual Play: Dungeon Dads.


----------



## Quadfrog (Nov 18, 2020)

Quadfrog said:


> The dungeon dads are by far my favorite. They play D&D, but what really draws me to then is that I can identify with them and their game just feels more like a real game than most (the kind that you want to be a part of). They are just a bunch of dads having fun and taking is asking for the ride.
> Link to their website below:
> 
> 
> ...



My post seems to have gone through twice and I can't seem to find a way to delete the extra from my phone. Sorry about that.


----------



## ART! (Nov 18, 2020)

TALK
*We Speak Common*
A British podcast mostly about D&D 5E

TALK
*Monsters & Multiclass*
Every episode a different D&D 5E class combo, and a segment on a 5E monster.

TALK
*Morrus' Unofficial Tabletop RPG Talk*
In all honesty, this is my favorite general rpg news and interviews podcast.
https://morrus.podbean.com/​


----------



## Morrus (Nov 18, 2020)

ART! said:


> TALK
> *Morrus' Unofficial Tabletop RPG Talk*
> In all honesty, this is my favorite general rpg news and interviews podcast.
> Morrus' Unofficial Tabletop RPG Talk​



Phew! I was starting to worry we weren't going to get a nom in our own poll!


----------



## Shelby2694 (Nov 18, 2020)

I’d love and he honoured to nominate the boys over at @DiceAndDesire @DiceAndDesire 
Largely newbies to the world of D&D, they have taken the game in their stride and seem like naturals at the game. They have a brilliantly funny rhetoric and a really interesting array of characters, all with their distinct personalities and skills. They all gel together incredibly well and the podcast makes for a delightful listening experience.

Nate, the DM, is a brilliant leader and always takes the guys on a good adventure. Naturally funny and charismatic, he brings the whole show together. He’s a natural at presenting.
These guys deserve all the love in the world  and they need a heck of a lot more followers!


----------



## Pupulie77 (Nov 18, 2020)

Real Play Nominee: Dungeon Dad's
Talk: Dungeon Dad's






						Dungeon Dads
					

Dungeon Dads is a D&D 5e actual play podcast adventure. If you like TTRPGs, dad jokes, epic stories, and '80s movie references, this is the podcast is for you.




					dungeondads.com
				




My nomination goes to these guys for not only being hilarious, but also playing the game correctly and themselves being rules lawyers.
And the Talk nomination also goes to these guys for their overlook into each episode as a bonus episode, as they describe their short cummings and failures, but also their wins (so be it far few and in between).


----------



## GeoSTI (Nov 18, 2020)

Submission for Actual Play: The Glass Cannon Podcast (in both the specific podcast for and the Glass Cannon Network, comprising of 3+ podcasts as a whole)

Link: The Glass Cannon Podcast | The Glass Cannon Network

Reasoning: Excellent role playing. Sticking to the rules (PF 1E) with the dice rolls always being legit. Audio quality is top notch.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 19, 2020)

Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10, and here's 2018. Who will take the crown for 2020?
> 
> View attachment 128542
> 
> ...




Dice & Desire (Actual Play)

‎Dice and Desire on Apple Podcasts

Group of friends who have hit the ground running to hilarious effect. Been really enjoying what I've heard. Fantastic DM as well!


----------



## Volly (Nov 19, 2020)

Category: Actual Play
Who: Tabletop Roulette (Link)
Why: The organiser is a fantastic storyteller, and specializes in having a variety of rpg systems that they play - all great games, great stories and really good guests. Andy also works hard to make a safe space for everyone at the table, uplifting those from minority backgrounds.


----------



## Maggan (Nov 19, 2020)

Morrus said:


> Phew! I was starting to worry we weren't going to get a nom in our own poll!




Unfortunately, the nomination breaks the rules of the original post, so you'll have to disallow it! 

(I kid, I kid)


----------



## Reader number 2 (Nov 19, 2020)

Actual play: The Billowing Hilltop 

The Billowing Hilltop | Dungeons & Dragons played by ancient British idiots 

These guys are hilarious, enjoyable, relatable and the sound quality is excellent. they have just finished their "1st season" and I cannot wait for more hijinks.


----------



## TheHonorableCripFox (Nov 19, 2020)

I nominate Critical Bits! Hands down, this podcast is brilliant, all the way around. From PC performances, worldbuilding, improv interactions between DM, NPCs, and PCs, holy naughty word incredible plot construction, and groundbreaking approaches to what an actual play pod can do and be and I love it. Also: sarcastic driving.


----------



## IsaacMaltloaf (Nov 19, 2020)

Category: Actual Play
Podcast: The Billowing Hilltop
Why: This series gets better and better and they really get into their stride after a few episodes. Some hilarious intros, great DMing, and it feels very honest like you're overhearing the game in a British pub with a pint of IPA.


----------



## MarkoPolo (Nov 19, 2020)

Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10, and here's 2018. Who will take the crown for 2020?
> 
> View attachment 128542
> 
> ...



The Glass Cannon podcast (actual play). The sound quality is amazing and these guys are some of the best Role players I have ever seen/heard and Skid Maher is the best of them!


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Nov 19, 2020)

IsaacMaltloaf said:


> Category: Actual Play
> Podcast: The Billowing Hilltop
> Why: This series gets better and better and they really get into their stride after a few episodes. Some hilarious intros, great DMing, and it feels very honest like you're overhearing the game in a British pub with a pint of IPA.



Need link


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Nov 19, 2020)

MarkoPolo said:


> The Glass Cannon podcast (actual play). The sound quality is amazing and these guys are some of the best Role players I have ever seen/heard and Skid Maher is the best of them!



Need link


----------



## Krandon0309 (Nov 20, 2020)

Actual Play: CriticalDitto
Critical Ditto • A podcast on Anchor

They are more than a talented group of ttrpg players - they are incredible improv storytellers that make each episode so action-packed, hilarious, and emotional that you get hooked from the very first episode! They put so much love and joy into their podcast, and it comes through every moment.


----------



## IsaacMaltloaf (Nov 20, 2020)

Eyes of Nine said:


> Need link



Billowing Hilltop Productions – A bunch of ancient Brits playing Dungeons & Dragons


----------



## David Anderson (Nov 20, 2020)

Actual Play: Wild Die Podcast

Talk: Savage Interludes


----------



## DragoSmith (Nov 20, 2020)

Name: The Unexpectables
Category: Actual Play
Link: Why: This is the group that started my decent into the D&D world and I cannot thank them enough for it. With the people that formed my teenage years from humour to choice in pastimes from such places as Team Four Star, Culture Shock, etc they know how to entertain and they do it here and then some. Both their main show and their additional campaign the Prince Division has something for everyone and I honestly can tell you I remember the NPC's the DM makes better than main characters from actual TV shows and explores motivations and the why behind "villains" like no other so I implore you to consider them.


----------



## MaElKot (Nov 20, 2020)

Actual Play: A Tale of D20s/Descent into the Void (The last part is the campaign name, which they tend to use interchangeably with the group name.)  

Website: A Tale of d20's: Season 2 Episode 3.2- Order of the Unicorn Horn


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Nov 21, 2020)

David Anderson said:


> Actual Play: Wild Die Podcast
> 
> Talk: Savage Interludes



Need links


----------



## Hartford688 (Nov 21, 2020)

Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10, and here's 2018. Who will take the crown for 2020?
> 
> View attachment 128542
> 
> ...



For the Talk category I would like to nominate the Dungeonmusings podcast:









						Dungeon Musings • A podcast on Anchor
					

Idle thoughts on roleplaying games, and the folks what play them.  See more of me on the Dungeon Musings YouTube channel, available at fine internets everywhere.




					anchor.fm
				




Kevin provides thoughtful insights into running a wide range of tabletop RPGs. These range from discussions on merits of particular games, learnings from games played (ona separate YT channel) and advice to GMs.

He also runs an annual charity raffle to benefit a worldwide children's charity.

A very fun and educational podcast indeed!


----------



## Syrinx! (Nov 22, 2020)

AP: Dice Populi
Why: I discovered this podcast three days ago and I've already listened about ten or eleven hours of it. It's really fun, the guys are great and they really appreciate their audience. I can't stop laughing, and I love how they get surprised when something doesn't go as planned (even the dm). I believe they really deserve this!


----------



## Takei (Nov 22, 2020)

*AP:* Dungeons & Daddies - not a BDSM podcast.
*Why?* Four dads from this world taking their sons to football (OK, they call them soccer dads but they're American  ) get transported into the Forgotten Realms. A comedic D&D 5e actual play where the players quite often use magic in the way it sounds, not the way it works and the GM runs very characterful NPCs.

*Talk:* What Would the Smart Party Do?
*Why?* A British podcast by gamers/GMs of my age talking about things I can relate to.


----------



## Edwin Trouwers (Nov 22, 2020)

I'd like to nominate the Faeforge Academy
(Category: Actual Play)

Why? Before and after a stressful day at work, they 'spirit' me 'away' with them into a world full magic. They help me relive middle / high school days, more fun than they really were. They help me imagine fun friends I didn't have back then. And live an adventurous life a rascal could have, a life I never dared to explore. But foremost they bring sun into my day, no matter the actual weather and no matter all measurements the government orders (regarding Corona). Our social contacts are cut down to a minimum, only got contact with colleagues and students (of my class), my 2 music teachers and my sister. So the extra group of 'friends' really helps me through these days.









						FAEFORGE ACADEMY
					






					www.faeforgeacademy.com


----------



## Edwin Trouwers (Nov 22, 2020)

Edwin Trouwers said:


> I'd like to nominate the Faeforge Academy
> (Category: Actual Play)
> 
> Why? Before and after a stressful day at work, they 'spirit' me 'away' with them into a world full magic. They help me relive middle / high school days, more fun than they really were. They help me imagine fun friends I didn't have back then. And live an adventurous life a rascal could have, a life I never dared to explore. But foremost they bring sun into my day, no matter the actual weather and no matter all measurements the government orders (regarding Corona). Our social contacts are cut down to a minimum, only got contact with colleagues and students (of my class), my 2 music teachers and my sister. So the extra group of 'friends' really helps me through these days.
> ...



Oh, and their actual Podcast episodes are on:  Podcast — FAEFORGE ACADEMY


----------



## Chokladglass (Nov 22, 2020)

Category: Talk
Podcast: The Probably Bad Podcast
This podcast takes bizarre RPG ideas and either turns them into something playable or, at least, something hilarious. A heartfelt podcast that always cheers you up. Featuring wacky creations such as Tarrasque Dad, Metaghosts and Were-Horse.


----------



## SamuraiHaiku (Nov 22, 2020)

Talk: STA Engage
Always great stuff about Star Trek Adventures there.

AP: Star Trek: Tempest
Hilarious and awesome


----------



## Nicole Thoen (Nov 22, 2020)

Category: Actual Play
Podcast: Why Can't We Be Wizards?
Why: Charming, creative, incredibly well produced actual play podcast. Uses a fate system based Harry Potter themed RPG. The players definitely have fun playing together and are comfortable enough to push each other out of their comfort zone. The world needs more content like this.


----------



## Primrose Paladin (Nov 22, 2020)

Down With D&D






						Mastering Dungeons – Misdirected Mark Productions
					






					misdirectedmark.com


----------



## Chessfreak132 (Nov 22, 2020)

The Bardic College - I’m listening to their Cthulhu in Cairo series and I love their energy. They’re all obviously experienced, there’s no dead air while people figure out what they’re going to do. The RP between characters is quite diverse and fun to listen to. I especially enjoy the Keepers use of actual real world history within his story. 


Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10, and here's 2018. Who will take the crown for 2020?
> 
> View attachment 128542
> 
> ...





Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10, and here's 2018. Who will take the crown for 2020?
> 
> View attachment 128542
> 
> ...


----------



## svdmonroe1 (Nov 22, 2020)

The Bardic College. Agree with everything Chessfreak132 said. You won't be disappointed!


----------



## realdiogo (Nov 22, 2020)

I would like do nominate the brazilian Podcast Dragão Brasil to the Talk category.

Dragão Brasil is a magazine created in 1994 that was published in the printed format until 2007. It was the magazine responsible for the expansion of tabletop RPG here in Brazil. Almost ten years later, they relaunch the magazine in digital format, sustained by crowdfunding that every month, since 2016, raise more than R$ 20.000 (3.7 USD).

The crew behind the magazine is the same that created 3D&T, the most successful and accessible TTRPG in the country and the Tormenta campaign scenery, that evolved to Tormenta RPG and most recently, Tormenta20, the system with biggest growth in 2020 Q3 at Roll20 (source: The Orr Group Industry Report).

Every episode of the podcast consists of the crew debating some rules and tips to GMs and players about one theme in particular. At the end of the episode they answer some questions from the community.

Podcast: Arquivos Podcast - Jambô Editora


----------



## Stealeye13 (Nov 22, 2020)

Bardic College Podcast - no website however on facebook, Instagram, and Twitter. Great new Cthulhu in Cairo  pulp Cthulhu game.


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Nov 23, 2020)

SamuraiHaiku said:


> Talk: STA Engage
> Always great stuff about Star Trek Adventures there.
> 
> AP: Star Trek: Tempest
> Hilarious and awesome



Need links


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Nov 23, 2020)

Stealeye13 said:


> Bardic College Podcast - no website however on facebook, Instagram, and Twitter. Great new Cthulhu in Cairo  pulp Cthulhu game.



Need a link. Apple Podcast page probably has a link. If not, then it's probably not findable anywhere.


----------



## airheadgreg (Nov 23, 2020)

GeoSTI said:


> Submission for Actual Play: The Glass Cannon Podcast (in both the specific podcast for and the Glass Cannon Network, comprising of 3+ podcasts as a whole)
> 
> Link: The Glass Cannon Podcast | The Glass Cannon Network
> 
> Reasoning: Excellent role playing. Sticking to the rules (PF 1E) with the dice rolls always being legit. Audio quality is top notch.



Praise Log!


----------



## airheadgreg (Nov 23, 2020)

GeoSTI said:


> Submission for Actual Play: The Glass Cannon Podcast (in both the specific podcast for and the Glass Cannon Network, comprising of 3+ podcasts as a whole)
> 
> Link: The Glass Cannon Podcast | The Glass Cannon Network
> 
> Reasoning: Excellent role playing. Sticking to the rules (PF 1E) with the dice rolls always being legit. Audio quality is top notch.



Praise Log!


----------



## Cassiroll (Nov 23, 2020)

Actual Play: Three Black Halflings! Nominating them for the actual play part of their podcast! Extremely lovely folx putting out a lot of good in the TTRPG space right now. Three Black Halflings | A Dungeons & Dragons Podcast

Talk: Beholder To No One. A discussion based TTRPG podcast with a variety of guests and topics from A to Z. Beholder to No One


----------



## frey42166 (Nov 24, 2020)

Miskatonic University Podcast – A Podcast dedicated to Weird and Horrific Roleplaying Games.
					






					www.mu-podcast.com
				




Category: Talk
Gracious and humble hosts, excellent editing, splendid segments, great guests, sweet sound quality, fantastic features, regular releases...and the timbre of Murph’s voice alone could keep me listening for days on end. Go Pods!


----------



## Andrew101010 (Nov 24, 2020)

Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10, and here's 2018. Who will take the crown for 2020?
> 
> View attachment 128542
> 
> ...



Category: Actual Play
Name: League of Ultimate Questing








						Slap Dash Studios
					

Slap Dash creates top tier geeky, nerdy, dorky content for everyone. An inclusive, intersectional community of content creators and fans. Home of the LUQ (League of Ultimate Questing) where adventuring is a major league sport with color commentary and in-world commercials, and D20Q (D20 Questions) w




					slapdashstudios.com
				



Why: The cast is funny, the stories well-written, and not least because despite everything 2020 threw at them they released content every. single. Monday.


----------



## JRBrabson (Nov 24, 2020)

Actual Play : Protean City Comics Protean City Comics
The editing and voice work in the Podcast is great and help bring out the stories and characters. Also they use the PbtA system of Masks, so it's super hero antics in a system focused on characters.

Talk : The Monster Mechanics Podcast Monster Mechanics
These guys do an amazing job of rethinking and retooling monsters for campaign and hook ideas that can work in any system and any setting. Listen for the Reality Show obsessed Dragons, Stay for the Hive Minds


----------



## EQPoints (Nov 24, 2020)

Play: Rolling Misadventures


Why: They are awesome - constantly playing something fresh and funny. They collaborate with other podcasts to bring on guests and just have an improv filled time welcoming people from all types of casts. You never get the same show twice.


----------



## Emm (Nov 24, 2020)

Actual Play: The Faeforge Academy








						FAEFORGE ACADEMY
					






					www.faeforgeacademy.com
				



The Faeforge Academy is a dnd podcast. It's so much fun to listen to - I especially like all the music and sound effects and just getting to experience the mystery of the setting. I also love that they live by their philosophies, both in game and irl. f. ex. They want to and make sure to tell their story together, without laying the responsibility for that on a particular person and it's very apparent, in the best possible way. Their podcast is magical and soothing and also my personal favourite


----------



## Jos (Nov 24, 2020)

Who could want more than billowing hilltop? A sublime mix somewhere between Twin Peaks and Alan Partridge. Obviously with orcs.


----------



## artjunkie (Nov 24, 2020)

Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10, and here's 2018. Who will take the crown for 2020?
> 
> View attachment 128542
> 
> ...



Category: Actual Play 
Podcast: The Bardic College (Cthulhu in Cairo) 

Cthulhu in Cairo is a unique, chilling homebrew story that seemlessly combines real-world events with Lovecraftian horror. The Keeper is an engaging storyteller who has written a campaign that takes the players all over the globe-and through time. This growing podcast also has a Patreon with bonus episodes and behind the scenes interviews with the players.

Every episode feels like you’re sitting down to game with a close-knit group of friends. The only thing missing is the snacks...


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Nov 25, 2020)

artjunkie said:


> Category: Actual Play
> Podcast: The Bardic College (Cthulhu in Cairo)
> 
> Cthulhu in Cairo is a unique, chilling homebrew story that seemlessly combines real-world events with Lovecraftian horror. The Keeper is an engaging storyteller who has written a campaign that takes the players all over the globe-and through time. This growing podcast also has a Patreon with bonus episodes and behind the scenes interviews with the players.
> ...



Need a link


----------



## theStageDweller (Nov 25, 2020)

Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10, and here's 2018. Who will take the crown for 2020?
> 
> View attachment 128542
> 
> ...



Play: Side Character Quest



			https://twitter.com/SCQpodcast?s=09
		


Why? The host created this wonderful and whimsical concept of instead of DM-ing for main characters in an arc, he does shorter arcs with different players as different side characters. It's entertaining, clever, silly, and easy to listen to both for people who are seasoned players(or listeners) and people who are newer to the scene alike. One of my all time favorite gaming podcasts.


----------



## KatelynnMcD (Nov 25, 2020)

Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10, and here's 2018. Who will take the crown for 2020?
> 
> View attachment 128542
> 
> ...




Best Actual Play: Side Character Quest
www.SideCharacterQuest.com

Why? It’s a choose your own adventure right from the beginning! The DM takes multiple side characters on short quests that all come together to unravel the overall story. You can listen to one arc or figure out the answers to all your burning questions by listening to it all. I just love it so much!! Mostly plays D&D but also uses other RPG on different arcs!



			https://twitter.com/scqpodcast?s=21


----------



## Jayjayb (Nov 25, 2020)

Roll Britannia








						Roll Britannia | Twitter, Instagram, Facebook, TikTok | Linktree
					

An actual play Dungeons and Dragons 5e comedy podcast from 5 British lads.




					linktr.ee
				



Actual Play
These guys are great, since episode one I have been hooked. 5 guys, limited knowledge but lots of fun as they work through a homebrew world of D&D 5e.


----------



## artjunkie (Nov 25, 2020)

Eyes of Nine said:


> Need a link



Link for The Bardic College:


----------



## williamlogsdon (Nov 26, 2020)

Talk: Miskatonic University Podcast. Great blend of RPG news, interviews, and analysis of Lovecraftian and other horror/sci-fi rpgs. The hosts are very active on their Discord Server and maintain a welcoming, supportive environment that embraces players, GM’s, writers, artists, and curious newcomers regardless of experience, beliefs, or background.





						Miskatonic University Podcast – A Podcast dedicated to Weird and Horrific Roleplaying Games.
					






					www.mu-podcast.com


----------



## ottersMom (Nov 26, 2020)

Actual Play: https://www.rpgradioshow.com/
Why? They are a new podcast that just started this year. Sound effects, music, high-quality audio, and excellent editing combine for an entertaining show. They focus heavily on role-playing and the cast is great.


----------



## cgrig25 (Nov 28, 2020)

Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10, and here's 2018. Who will take the crown for 2020?
> 
> View attachment 128542
> 
> ...



The Bardic College (Cthulhu in Cairo)
Category: Real Play

The show has a great cast, a homebrew story that is funny, thought-provoking, and still maintains that scary/spooky Cthulhu factor, and a Keeper who you can tell loves what he does!

I recommend this show to anyone looking to support an up and coming podcast!!


----------



## PaulNC (Nov 28, 2020)

Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10, and here's 2018. Who will take the crown for 2020?
> 
> View attachment 128542
> 
> ...



Category: talk.  Morrus' Unofficial Tabletop RPG Talk.  I look forward to it every week.  It is my main source of news for ttrpg.  The interviews are always good, too.


----------



## veggieh8r (Nov 29, 2020)

The Bardic College (Cthulhu in Cairo)
Category: Real Play

Currently running Call of Cthulhu and Vampire (with a DnD campaign on the way), both are excellently done and have wildly different tones despite having mostly the same players.


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Nov 29, 2020)

PaulNC said:


> Category: talk.  Morrus' Unofficial Tabletop RPG Talk.  I look forward to it every week.  It is my main source of news for ttrpg.  The interviews are always good, too.



I'm going to skip reminding that official nominations require links to the podcast. Morrus probably knows where to find out more about this pod...


----------



## Raduin711 (Nov 29, 2020)

If I am not too late...
Mage: The Podcast
Mage: The Podcast

Category: Talk
Why: Mage: The Ascension is a fascinating RPG and there is a lot that can be said about it, both helpful and not. Mage: The Podcast does a great job of presenting the game in a coherent way and discussing Mage and how it relates to the World of Darkness as a whole.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 1, 2020)

Nominations are closed! I'll be posting the big poll shortly!


----------



## RonSolo (Dec 2, 2020)

Type: Actual Play

Podcast: The RPG Radio Show


			https://rpgradioshow.com/
		


Why?: Excellent RP. Excellent story-telling. Excellent new show.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 2, 2020)

RonSolo said:


> Type: Actual Play
> 
> Podcast: The RPG Radio Show
> 
> ...



Nominations closed at the weekend. We’re in the voting stage now!


----------



## Umbran (Dec 2, 2020)

*Mod Note:*
Closing the nomination thread to avoid any further confusion.


----------

